# Watch the World's First 8-Second Nissan GT-R Blast Down the Drag Strip [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The folks over at AMS have been working hard at setting records with their Alpha Series Nissan GT-R and the Alpha 12 has now become the world's first 8-second GT-R down the quarter mile. What makes the pass even more remarkable is how many of the GT-R's standard features are kept intact, including air conditioning. Oh, and it's also quite steetable.

AMS claims that the Alpha 12 GT-R makes around 1500-hp and according to their data log, the GT-R went from 60-mph to 130-mph in 3.34 measly seconds. That is also a record for any street car to hit 130-mph from 60-mph. AMS estimates that the top speed of the Alpha 12 GT-R is around 230-mph and with a final drive upgrade could hit a over 250-mph.

Check out the video of the record setting run after the break.

More: *Watch the World's First 8-Second Nissan GT-R Blast Down the Drag Strip [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

